
This 26-Year-Old Is Making Millions Cutting Out Traditional Publishers - mjfern
http://www.businessinsider.com/amanda-hocking-2011-2
======
entangld
That $1 is all she would have made per book selling the old way anyway.

~~~
noonespecial
Yes but assuming perfectly elastic demand, being able to sell the book for
$1-$3 instead of $10-$20 à la "the old way" means that she'll sell a great
many more, collecting the $1 on each one. More books, more dollars. Win.

~~~
entangld
I was agreeing with your point not going against it.

